# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A do bente efekt ?

## Izadora

Nje nga Politikanet Gjerman (SPD-Politiker Jörn Thießen) hodhi nje propozim.

Votimi duhet te jete i detyruar dhe personat qe nuk votojne do te denohen me 50 gjobe.

A do bente kjo efekt ne shqiperi per nje pjesmarrje te plot ne votim ?
A do kishim me pak Vota te blera?
A do beheshin njerzit me te ndergjeshem per voten qe do hedhin ne kutin e votimit?
A cenohen te drejtat e njeriut ?

C'fare mendimi keni per votimet nepermjet internetit ?

----------


## firaku

> Nje nga Politikanet Gjerman (SPD-Politiker Jörn Thießen) hodhi nje propozim.
> 
> Votimi duhet te jete i detyruar dhe personat qe nuk votojne do te denohen me 50 gjobe.
> 
> A do bente kjo efekt ne shqiperi per nje pjesmarrje te plot ne votim ?
> A do kishim me pak Vota te blera?
> A do beheshin njerzit me te ndergjeshem per voten qe do hedhin ne kutin e votimit?
> A cenohen te drejtat e njeriut ?
> 
> C'fare mendimi keni per votimet nepermjet internetit ?


*
Po shprehi mendimin tim ne pyetjet qe ke parashtru radhazi:
1.Votomi me gjobe nuk ma merre mendja se eshte ne rregull edhe pse do sjelle tek kutit e votomit me shume votues.
2.Jo vetem ne Shqiperi por ne te gjitha vendet e botes do kishte pjesmarrje me te madhe ne votim.
3.Nuk e besoje se tek votat e blera do kishte ndonje ndikim.
4.Mendoje se si i obliguar njeriu ndoshta me kalimin e kohes edhe do te ishte me i ndergjegjshem.
5.Mendoje se cenohen direkt te drejtat e njeriut.
6.Votimi me internet me duket si jo mjafte i fsheft dhe mendoje se me kete menyre do te dirigjoheshin edhe me shume votuesit.

Ne funde mendoje se gjdo qytetare me te drejte vote ka nje obligim moral te dale ne zgjedhje,ne kete menyre ka nje mundesi sado te vogel ta ndryshoje jeten e tyre.Mosdalja ne zgjedhje eshte ne deme te qytetarit per arsye se pyshteti do zgjidhet me apo pa ta.
Ata qe nuk dalin ne zgjedhje me vone nuk kane te drejt morale te ankohen ne punen e mire apo te keqe te Qeverise se vendit te tyre.
Per mua eshte absurde mosdalja ne zgjedhje.*

----------


## J@mes

Lind pyetja, çfare e ka shtyre Izadoren te hap kete teme ne nenforumin e filozofi-psikologji-sociologji-se?

Duhet te jete ndonje çeshtje me spec se s'ka mundesi tjeter.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

> Lind pyetja, çfare e ka shtyre Izadoren te hap kete teme ne nenforumin e filozofi-psikologji-sociologji-se?
> 
> Duhet te jete ndonje çeshtje me spec se s'ka mundesi tjeter.



Do doja te dija, Plato ca mendimi do te kishte rreth kesaj teme qe ka me te verte nevoje per tu fut ne thella...

----------


## Apollyon

> Votimi duhet te jete i detyruar dhe personat qe nuk votojne do te denohen me 50€ gjobe.


Ja te vijne njeher te me denojne 50 euro gjobe sepse nuk votoj, se do shohesh masakra texasit II.

----------


## Izadora

> Lind pyetja, çfare e ka shtyre Izadoren te hap kete teme ne nenforumin e filozofi-psikologji-sociologji-se?
> 
> Duhet te jete ndonje çeshtje me spec se s'ka mundesi tjeter.


Thjesht nuk doja te beja politik.


Ne kohen e xhaxhit njerzit shkonin ne Votim duke kenduar edhe pse shumica e dinin se sa ndrydhese ishte ajo politik qe u ndiqte asaj kohe.
Vota ishte e detyruar.


Tani nje pjese e njerezve jane te vetedishem per ate vote qe hesh ne kutin  e votimeve,nje pjese kundrejte nje pagese dhe nje pjese tjeter neglizhojne.

Sa te ndergjeshmen e ben nje popull nje vote e detyruar(se gjobitesh) , tek votat qe hedhin varet fati i tyre.

----------


## Enii

them se po . 
si puna e ndalimit te cigareve brenda lokaleve !!!!!

----------


## mia@

C'vlere do kishte? Mua po te me detyronin do e beja voten te pavlefshme. Mendoje ta benin te gjithe ata qe do ishin te detyruar te votonin nga frika e gjobes.

----------


## [Perla]

> Nje nga Politikanet Gjerman (SPD-Politiker Jörn Thießen) hodhi nje propozim.
> 
> Votimi duhet te jete i detyruar dhe personat qe nuk votojne do te denohen me 50 gjobe.
> 
> A do bente kjo efekt ne shqiperi per nje pjesmarrje te plot ne votim ?
> A do kishim me pak Vota te blera?
> A do beheshin njerzit me te ndergjeshem per voten qe do hedhin ne kutin e votimit?
> A cenohen te drejtat e njeriut ?
> 
> C'fare mendimi keni per votimet nepermjet internetit ?


Shume pyetje qe meritojne nje shtjellim te sakte dhe nganje teme me vete.

Gjithesesi.




> A do bente kjo efekt ne shqiperi per nje pjesmarrje te plot ne votim ?


Votimi eshte nje proçes i lire dhe jo i detyruar, shqiptaret nuk votojne sepse jane te zhgenjyer nga politika, e duan te rrine sa me larg saj.




> A do kishim me pak Vota te blera?


Do kishim me shume vota te blere, sepse per te evituar gjoben populli do detyrohej te votonte, atehere te interesuarit per te blere votat do ofronin 2 fishin (ose me shume) te gjobes per te blere voten.




> A do beheshin njerzit me te ndergjeshem per voten qe do hedhin ne kutin e votimit?


Te ndergjegjshem? Ne kutine e votimit shqiptaret hedhin premtimet qe u pelqejne me shume, me shpresen se neser pas neser diçka do behet per ta.  




> A cenohen te drejtat e njeriut ?


Vota eshte kulture per te zgjedhur , por jo detyrim.




> C'fare mendimi keni per votimet nepermjet internetit ?


Shqiptaret jashte gjykojne ne baze te lajmeve te politizuara dhe nuk jane ne gjendje koshiente per te bere nje vleresim te sakte te situates, per te zgjedhur me te mirin. Ky lloj votimi duhet te kete nje sistem te larte sigurie, vertetimin e identitetit te personit qe po voton etj etj.

----------

